# Saponara è del Milan



## Blu71 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Continua la "linea verde" del Milan. Finita l'epoca degli acquisti folli (con relativo tetto ingaggi alle stelle), il club di Via Turati, sembra deciso ad assicurarsi i talenti migliori del calcio italiano. Secondo "*calciomercato.com*" quindi, sulla lista dei dirigenti rossoneri ci sarebbe anche Riccardo Saponara (21), esterno d'attacco dell'Empoli e già nel giro dell'Under 21 di Mangia. Addirittura, l'accordo tra le due società sarebbe già stato abbozzato e Saponara, autore di quattro gol nel campionato in corso, passerrebbe al "Diavolo" a fine stagione con la formula della compropietà.
*
News del 9 gennaio *

Presidente Corsi (empoli)all'uscita da via Turati su Saponara:""Non posso dire nulla. Non è un argomento attuale".

TMW: Per Saponara il Milan fa sul serio, si potrebbe chiudere per la metà dell'Empoli già settimana prossima. L'articolo non spiega però che c'è da trovare l'accordo anche per la metà del Parma o non se fa di nulla.

Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio per Sky Sport 24, i*l Milan ha praticamente bloccato Riccardo Saponara. Ci sarebbe una intesa di massima tra Milan ed Empoli per la metà del cartellino del cartellino sulla base di circa 4 milioni* anticipando così la concorrenza dell'Inter.

*Saponera si unirà al Milan a partire dal ritiro estivo, a Luglio 2013*


Il presidente dell'Empoli ha parlato di Saponara:"E' fatta con i rossoneri, ho dato la mia parola a Galliani subito dopo una stretta di mano. Abbiamo anche chiuso l'accordo con il Parma per l'altra metà del cartellino. Riccardo concluderà con noi la stagione".

11 gennaio 


Come riporta Sky Sport dopo le visite mediche Riccardo Saponara farà visita a Milanello.

16 gennaio 
In serata il Milan incontrerà il Parma per decidere il futuro di Riccardo Saponara come riferito da Tommaso Ghirardi a ParmaTV “Mercoledì sera ci incontreremo col Milan per discutere di Saponara. Per la scelta finale sarà decisiva la volontà del giocatore"

L' incontro tra Milan e Parma è stato rinviato a domani. Secondo indiscrezioni riprese da Di Marzio Saponara resterà in comproprietà tra queste due società, ma dopo giugno giocherà nel Milan. Saponara dovrebbe terminare la stagione con l'Empoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Questo è bravo,un gran bel talento.Solo che acquisti simili si potrebbero fare anche in altri reparti con l'aggiunta di qualche giocatore di maggior valore assieme al quale possono crescere!


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

ESCLUSIVA TMW - Saponara-Milan, Carli: "Accordo con il Parma"
_
"Il Milan interessato alla comproprietà di Saponara? Abbiamo un accordo di massima con il Parma per la comproprietà, non credo che ci siano altre situazioni che possano interferire". Parla così a TuttoMercatoWeb.com il direttore sportivo dell'Empoli, Marcello Carli, che sul giovane attaccante intende sottolineare: "Il ragazzo rimane a Empoli sino a fine anno. Poi sarà pronto per la serie A, molto probabilmente con il Parma. Anche perché penso che il Milan in questo momento abbia altre cose per la testa. I discorsi importanti sono stati fatti con il Parma, la trattativa è ben avviata, al punto che si sono parlati il presidente e Leonardi. Oggi comunque - prosegue - la nostra squadra ha bisogno di Riccardo, che è pronto per la serie A, ma ci giocherà il prossimo anno, molto probabilmente con il Parma"._
(TMW)


----------



## Jino (8 Ottobre 2012)

Non credo sia ciò che ci serve. Tre talenti del calcio italiano che ci servivano come il pane erano Ogbonna, Verrati e Destro. Uno perchè è un leader difensivo che assomiglia a Thiago, l'altro per la qualità che da al gioco e uno per la capacità di segnare. Gli investimenti andavano fatti su quei tre.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Ottobre 2012)

Va bene comprare giovani, ma solo attaccanti?


----------



## samburke (8 Ottobre 2012)

Anche perché è probabile che il milan aveva chiesto una comproprietà da pagarsi in 50 comode rate da pagare in 4 anni.


----------



## bmb (8 Ottobre 2012)

Era ora di dare una ripulita.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (8 Ottobre 2012)

Semplice... Se è un talento non arriverà mai...


----------



## Brain84 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Farà la fine di Niang


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Ottobre 2012)

Chiesto Saponara in comproprietà |


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Ottobre 2012)

Saponara ha fatto un gol uguale a pogba ieri ma nessuno se n'è fregato un *****....cmq non è ancora pronto


----------



## Frikez (21 Ottobre 2012)

Dopo Verratti e Destro ora è il turno di Saponara


----------



## Hammer (21 Ottobre 2012)

bene saponara, difensori e centrocampisti servono come il pane


----------



## 2515 (21 Ottobre 2012)

L'unica cosa positiva della ***** in cui ci troviamo è che el shaarawy si sta mettendo in evidenza e quindi la dirigenza si sta spicciando a guardare ai giovani prima che raggiungano quotazioni inaccessibili. Saponara ha davvero un piede ottimo, di velluto in confronto a 3/4 della nostra rosa. Al posto di boateng o sull'esterno destra per me può fare più che bene. Finalmente Elsha , Bojan e Pato avrebbero con chi dialogare, si potrebbe andare in gol su azione manovrata.


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Ottobre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dopo Verratti e Destro ora è il turno di Saponara


3 giocatori completamente diversi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> 3 giocatori completamente diversi



credo intendesse dire dopo che ci sono stati accostati verratti e destro e obiettivi puntualmente sfumati , ora è il turno di saponare che molto probabilmente finirà in un altra squadra come i primi due


----------



## Frikez (21 Ottobre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> credo intendesse dire dopo che ci sono stati accostati verratti e destro e obiettivi puntualmente sfumati , ora è il turno di saponare che molto probabilmente finirà in un altra squadra come i primi due



Bravo


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Riemersa in queste ore la voce di un interesse del Milan per il giovane 20enne azzurrino, Riccardo Saponara, "*Calciomercato.it*" ha voluto capirne di più interrogando il ds dell'Empoli, Marcello Carli, che ha ammesso: "Milan? Credo che abbia altro per la testa in questo momento e comunque non ci ha mai chiesto Riccardo. Non abbiamo mai avuto contatti con i rossoneri", ha spiegato il dirigente dei toscani che, invece, ha ribadito come vi sia un canale aperto con il Parma per il futuro: "E' vero, con il Parma c'è un discorso avanzato che è iniziato l'estate scorsa. Un impegno preso dal presidente Corsi e dal direttore generale dei ducali, Pietro Leonardi in vista della prossima sessione di mercato per l'acquisizione della comproprietà di Riccardo. Il giocatore, pero', in ogni caso resterà ad Empoli fino alla fine della stagione, questa è la condizione posta. Abbiamo la necessità di tenere Riccardo, così come tutti gli altri giocatori, per terminare positivamente il nostro campionato. Saponara ha ampi margini di miglioramento e farà certamente bene in serie A, ma dal prossimo anno".


----------



## Frikez (22 Ottobre 2012)

Andrà al Parma, si è capito ormai.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Andrà al Parma, si è capito ormai.



Vuoi mettere la fiscalita' dei prosciuttari con la nostra.Non c'è paragone!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ma cos'è Saponara?? Ma dai!!


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ansa: il vero obiettivo del Milan è Balotelli. Se non dovesse arrivare, si punterà su *Matri* e su un giovane di prospettiva come *Saponara*


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ansa: il vero obiettivo del Milan è Balotelli. Se non dovesse arrivare, si punterà su *Matri* e su un giovane di prospettiva come *Saponara*



Credo che l'Ansa abbia riportato le news del CDS,almeno credo.


----------



## Djici (5 Gennaio 2013)

saponara mi piace molto


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2013)

Saponara è un altro bel talento, altro che, lo prenderei.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Costa troppo mi sa,sui 4-5 mln per la sola comproprieta'.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ansa: il vero obiettivo del Milan è Balotelli. Se non dovesse arrivare, si punterà su *Matri* e su un giovane di prospettiva come *Saponara*



.....la seconda che ha detto...


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ma non era del Parma ? Comunque mi piace tanto


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2013)

dobbiamo svegliarci a prenderlo ci sono già un sacco di squadre su di lui


----------



## The P (6 Gennaio 2013)

Il Parma comunque dovrebbe aver acquistato la comproprietà.

E' un giovane molto valido, rapido e discretamente tecnico (non ha sicuramente una tecnica sopraffina come tutti i giovani italiani, del resto)

Ancora non ha un ruolo definito, credo si trova bene nel ruolo di El, ma anche a destra può far bene.
Io lo prenderei.


----------



## Brain84 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Da prendere sicuramente


----------



## 2515 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Ha un bel piede sia per il tiro che per il cross, esterno a destra o a sinistra va benissimo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2013)

ad empoli sta facendo cose assurde, prendere subito


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;92507 ha scritto:


> dobbiamo svegliarci a prenderlo ci sono già un sacco di squadre su di lui



....Galliani non ha fretta ....aspetta le ultime ore...


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2013)

Molto interessante, ma ha già scelto Parma.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Magari,ultimamente ho visto qualche partita dell'Empoli e m'ha impressionatttimo prospetto.


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2013)

L'hanno praticamente preso a metà Parma e Inter..i nostri dirigenti sempre pronti per i giovani talenti


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Alcuni dirigenti dell'Empoli sono entrati nella sede di via Turati.Oggetto della discussione Saponara.Si attendono news.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Magara


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Alcuni dirigenti dell'Empoli sono entrati nella sede di via Turati.Oggetto della discussione Saponara.Si attendono news.*



Pare che parlino di Ferreira, difensore in prestito all'Empoli e adesso fuori per rottura del crociato. Però si son mossi in tanti da Empoli, e la fonte è poco attendibile (TMW). Tu da dove hai ripreso la notizia?


----------



## MisterBet (9 Gennaio 2013)

Dubito che il Presidente dell'Empoli si muova per parlare solo della posizione di un giovane in prestito...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Pare che parlino di Ferreira, difensore in prestito all'Empoli e adesso fuori per rottura del crociato. Però si son mossi in tanti da Empoli, e la fonte è poco attendibile (TMW). Tu da dove hai ripreso la notizia?



Sportmediaset


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset



Capito, infatti adesso anche su TMW e MN hanno aggiunto Saponara. Io però non capisco, è già in comproprietà col Parma, dovremmo acquistare anche la metà del Parma per poterlo prelevare perchè, per legge, non possiamo prendere solo quella dell'Empoli.
Forse c'entrano qualcosa le operazioni imbastite col Parma ultimamente...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Capito, infatti adesso anche su TMW e MN hanno aggiunto Saponara. Io però non capisco, è già in comproprietà col Parma, dovremmo acquistare anche la metà del Parma per poterlo prelevare perchè, per legge, non possiamo prendere solo quella dell'Empoli.
> Forse c'entrano qualcosa le operazioni imbastite col Parma ultimamente...



Penso sia così.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ottimo prospetto Saponara


----------



## Albijol (9 Gennaio 2013)

Non lo conosco, può fare l'esterno destro? Perché ci serve uno lì, al posto di Sbirulinho o Boateng.


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco, può fare l'esterno destro? Perché ci serve uno lì, al posto di Sbirulinho o Boateng.



Gioca, a Empoli, esattamente nella stessa posizione di El Shaarawy, cioè esterno sinistro, ma non so cosa altro può fare...


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Il summit prosegue a pranzo, a questo punto dubito fortemente si parli del solo Ricardo Ferreira. Una notazione: prima del grave infortunio era titolare nell'Empoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Gioca, a Empoli, esattamente nella stessa posizione di El Shaarawy, cioè esterno sinistro, ma non so cosa altro può fare...



Puo' giocare anche sulla trequarti e come seconda punta.


----------



## MilanWorld (9 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio il Milan ha incontrato l'agente di Saponara per cercare di anticipare la Juventus e l'Inter che hanno già mosso passi importanti per il giocatore.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

Godo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Gennaio 2013)

dai che forse qualche mossa intelligente riusciamo a farla


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Non so a voi, ma a me piacerebbe. Quando arriva un giovane, come Niang, El Shaarawy, e, speriamo, lui, c'è sempre quella curiosità di vederlo, la gioia di vederlo crescere e lottare insieme per qualcosa di importante, che non riesco ad avere quando arriva uno di cui conosco tutto il potenziale.

Non fraintendetemi, giocare con calciatori che ti consentono competitività italiana ed Europea mi piace eccome.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

*In Via Turati Galliani sta discutendo con il presidente dell'Empoli Corsi la situazione di Ricardo Ferreira, si starebbe anche parlando soprattutto di Riccardo Saponara, l'Empoli chiede 2 milioni.*


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;95345 ha scritto:


> *In Via Turati Galliani sta discutendo con il presidente dell'Empoli Corsi la situazione di Ricardo Ferreira, si starebbe anche parlando soprattutto di Riccardo Saponara, l'Empoli chiede 2 milioni.*



Noi non abbiamo 2 milioni


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;95345 ha scritto:


> *In Via Turati Galliani sta discutendo con il presidente dell'Empoli Corsi la situazione di Ricardo Ferreira, si starebbe anche parlando soprattutto di Riccardo Saponara, l'Empoli chiede 2 milioni.*



Questi sono acquisti.

1,5 cartellino e 200k al giocatore.


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Finito il summit coi dirigenti dell'Empoli per Saponara, iniziato il summit per il futuro di Calvano. Secondo me va all'Empoli come contropartita per Saponara.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Beh speriamo che facciano l'operazione.Poi Nainggolan mettendo nella trattativa Paloschi,Strasser e conguaglio,Zaccardo ed uno tra Santon,Indi e Van Rhijn.Mi riterrei soddisfattissimo e saremo anche in attivo,di molto,con le operazioni.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Finito il summit coi dirigenti dell'Empoli per Saponara, iniziato il summit per il futuro di Calvano. Secondo me va all'Empoli come contropartita per Saponara.



cosi secco??umh non credo che calvano abbia tale valutazione!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Presidente Corsi (empoli)all'uscita da via Turati su Saponara:""Non posso dire nulla. Non è un argomento attuale". *


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> cosi secco??umh non credo che calvano abbia tale valutazione!



Forse a parziale contropartita, ma l'Empoli ha solo metà Saponara, l'altra metà è del Parma.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

"Non posso dire nulla. Non è un argomento attuale". Mah.... speriamo si risolva subito la cosa


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Forse a parziale contropartita, ma l'Empoli ha solo metà Saponara, l'altra metà è del Parma.



ah giusto


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2013)

Non l'ho mai visto,ma ben venga un giovane di talento pagato 2 milioni.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non l'ho mai visto,ma ben venga un giovane di talento pagato 2 milioni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


>



Carpaccio era più una leccata all'ano di Fonseca che altro


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

TMW: Per *Saponara* il *Milan* fa sul serio, si potrebbe chiudere per la metà dell'*Empoli già settimana prossima*. L'articolo non spiega però che c'è da trovare l'accordo anche per la metà del Parma o non se fa di nulla.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> TMW: Per *Saponara* il *Milan* fa sul serio, si potrebbe chiudere per la metà dell'*Empoli già settimana prossima*. L'articolo non spiega però che c'è da trovare l'accordo anche per la metà del Parma o non se fa di nulla.


Ma il Milan non puo' prendere la meta' dall'Empoli,lasciarlo in prestito fino a giugno in Toscana e poi ridiscuterne in Estate col Parma?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

El Sharaawy-Bojan(falso 9 serio)-Saponara: sarei contento.


----------



## Alex Keaton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma il Milan non puo' prendere la meta' dall'Empoli,lasciarlo in prestito fino a giugno in Toscana e poi ridiscuterne in Estate col Parma?



No, la cosa non è fattibile visto che non si possono vendere metà cartellini.

L'unico modo sarebbe che l'empoli acquisisse l'intero cartellino, lo cedesse a noi e noi lo cedessimo in comproprietà al parma, ma in ogni caso il Parma deve essere interpellato.


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma il Milan non puo' prendere la meta' dall'Empoli,lasciarlo in prestito fino a giugno in Toscana e poi ridiscuterne in Estate col Parma?



Se non ricordo male una squadra non può cedere la metà del cartellino di un giocatore in comproprietà se prima non lo riscatta completamente..quindi o l'Empoli è proprietaria dell'intero cartellino o siamo già d'accordo con il Parma e quindi ora stiamo parlando con i toscani per completare l'operazione.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> No, la cosa non è fattibile visto che non si possono vendere metà cartellini.
> 
> L'unico modo sarebbe che l'empoli acquisisse l'intero cartellino, lo cedesse a noi e noi lo cedessimo in comproprietà al parma, ma in ogni caso il Parma deve essere interpellato.



,pero' i discorsi col Parma di questi giorni fanno intendere che forse abbiano gia' parlato dell'argomento.


----------



## Principe (9 Gennaio 2013)

Accordo per saponara acquistata la metà per 4 milioni di euro SKY sport 24. Anticipata la Juve Inter e Liverpool


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Accordo per saponara acquistata la metà per 4 milioni di euro SKY sport 24. Anticipata la Juve Inter e Liverpool


Serio ?


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Accordo per saponara acquistata la metà per 4 milioni di euro SKY sport 24. Anticipata la Juve Inter e Liverpool



Wtf?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

*SS24:Il calciatore,preso in comproprieta',rimarra' fino a Giugno nel club empolese.*


----------



## Principe (9 Gennaio 2013)

L'ha detto di Marzio ma dovrebbe arrivare a giugno almeno così si dice ci stanno ancora lavorando sul quando arriva ps va bene ma lo volevo adesso

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *SS24:Il calciatore,preso in comproprieta',rimarra' fino a Giugno nel club empolese.*



Dovrebbe arrivare a giugno nn l'hanno dato per ufficiale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio per Sky Sport 24, il Milan ha praticamente bloccato Riccardo Saponara. Ci sarebbe una intesa di massima tra Milan ed Empoli per la metà del cartellino del cartellino sulla base di circa 4 milioni anticipando così la concorrenza dell'Inter.
Da calcionews

Comunque godo, questi son gli affari da fare, però a giugno ? Secondo me ci sarebbe servito adesso, però forse ho capito: sarà il sostituto di Bojan. Dobbiamo definire, però, l'altra metà del cartellino col Parma a giugno, eh.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

Da subito è troppo?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Beh Saponara è stato valutato 8 mln complessivo.Con questo cosa voglio dire???Che i giovani forti costano e pure molto.Il ragazzo,comunque,è di fine dicembre '91.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Da subito è troppo?



L'Empoli per darlo ha dato,come condizione imprenscindibile,di tenerlo fino a Giugno.


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2013)

Quindi:
Elsha - Saponara - Niang - Pazzini
Bojan tornerà al Barca, ora ci serve un sostituto di Robinho..daje!


----------



## 2515 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Calciomercato Milan, accordo con l'Empoli per Saponara
> CALCIOMERCATO MILAN SAPONARA- I rossoneri bruciano la concorrenza e si apprestano a rinforzare la rosa di Massimiliano Allegri. Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio per Sky Sport 24, il Milan ha praticamente bloccato Riccardo Saponara. C'è un accordo di massima tra Milan ed Empoli per la metà del cartellino del centrocampista. La società rossonera definirà l'accordo, sulla base di circa 4 milioni, per la metà del cartellino del giovane centrocampista 21enne, anticipando così la concorrenza dell'Inter.
> Da calcionews
> 
> Comunque godo, questi son gli affari da fare, però a giugno ? Secondo me ci sarebbe servito adesso, però forse ho capito: sarà il sostituto di Bojan. Dobbiamo definire, però, l'altra metà del cartellino col Parma a giugno, eh.



No Bojan si gioca il posto con destro, se bojan farà bene lo riscatteranno e non proveranno a prendere destro, saponara invece può giocare esterno, sarebbe un ottimo vice El Shaarawy, perché titolare non lo lancerei, per farlo adattare bene alla serie A stare dietro il faraone può fargli benissimo. Oppure il vice come esterno destro, in attesa di una prima esplosione che lo candidi per una posizione titolare. 
Fondamentalmente ora queste sono le situazioni
El Shaarawy/Boateng o Emanuelson a sinistra
Bojan Pazzini davanti
Niang e Robinho a destra

Saponara di ruolo tenendo gli altri due a centrocampo dietro el shaarawy va più che bene.
Ramirez al posto di robinho a destra ancora meglio.
Il top sarebbe concludere con una cessione di pazzini per poter pagare facilmente destro e avere così 6 attaccanti giovani e tutti di sicura prospettiva.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'Empoli per darlo ha dato,come condizione imprenscindibile,di tenerlo fino a Giugno.



Ok, allora avrebbe senso se in questi mesi puntassimo solo ed esclusivamente su Niang.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Saponara è un esterno destro, quindi, arrivando a giugno, per l'anno prossimo l'attacco dovrebbe essere: El Sharaawy-???-Saponara. Avremo bisogno di una punta.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

Lore, ci sta bene NIANG su quei 3 punti di domanda


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bel colpo, complimenti alla società Sicuramente siamo d'accordo anche col Parma, nel senso che, legalmente, senza il loro assenso non se ne sarebbe fatto di nulla. Se ne parla un sacco bene di questo giocatore, sta facendo veramente un bel campionato in Serie B.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il top sarebbe concludere con una cessione di pazzini per poter pagare facilmente destro e avere così 6 attaccanti giovani e tutti di sicura prospettiva.


6 attaccanti sono TROPPI. Soprattutto se Niang diventasse forte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Lore, ci sta bene NIANG su quei 3 punti di domanda


El Sharaawy-Niang-Saponara  questa si che sarebbe una linea giovani seria.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sul versante Parma si sa qualcosa?Mica che Gherardi faccia il figo e chieda 8 mln per la sua metà...


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> El Sharaawy-Niang-Saponara  questa si che sarebbe una linea giovani seria.



Sempre se Saponara riesca a mantenere le aspettative....


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Saponara è un esterno destro, quindi, arrivando a giugno, per l'anno prossimo l'attacco dovrebbe essere: El Sharaawy-???-Saponara. Avremo bisogno di una punta.









Bojan a 14 milioni non lo riscatteremo MAI nella vita.


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sul versante Parma si sa qualcosa?Mica che Gherardi faccia il figo e chieda 8 mln per la sua metà...



Sicuramente ci avremo almeno parlato, di qui i colloqui di questi giorni, perchè i casi sono due: o Saponara non era in comproprietà col Parma, ma avevo letto qualcosa di ufficiale, oppure noi non lo possiamo trattare solo con l'Empoli e quindi abbiamo parlato già col Parma. Formalmente non possiamo acquistare una sola metà di un calciatore in comproprietà. O ne riscattiamo anche la metà del Parma subito e poi lo lasciamo in prestito a Empoli oppure lo prendiamo tutto e ne giriamo metà a Parma...

In realtà ho fatto una ricerca e non ho trovato niente di ufficiale della comproprietà al Parma, solo interviste dove Leonardi affermava di avere buone possibilità di prenderlo, ma ancora cerco.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio per Sky Sport 24, il Milan ha praticamente bloccato Riccardo Saponara. Ci sarebbe una intesa di massima tra Milan ed Empoli per la metà del cartellino del cartellino sulla base di circa 4 milioni anticipando così la concorrenza dell'Inter.
> Da calcionews
> 
> Comunque godo, questi son gli affari da fare, però a giugno ? Secondo me ci sarebbe servito adesso, però forse ho capito: sarà il sostituto di Bojan. Dobbiamo definire, però, l'altra metà del cartellino col Parma a giugno, eh.



[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ho editato il tuo post perché era un copia/incolla.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

Certo che 4 milioni per la metà di uno che ha dimostrato ancora 0 sono veramente tanti...


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ci avremo almeno parlato, di qui i colloqui di questi giorni, perchè i casi sono due: o Saponara non era in comproprietà col Parma, ma avevo letto qualcosa di ufficiale, oppure noi non lo possiamo trattare solo con l'Empoli e quindi abbiamo parlato già col Parma. Formalmente non possiamo acquistare una sola metà di un calciatore in comproprietà. O ne riscattiamo anche la metà del Parma subito e poi lo lasciamo in prestito a Empoli oppure lo prendiamo tutto e ne giriamo metà a Parma...
> 
> In realtà ho fatto una ricerca e non ho trovato niente di ufficiale della comproprietà al Parma, solo interviste dove Leonardi affermava di avere buone possibilità di prenderlo, ma ancora cerco.



Ho fatto una breve ricerca anche io:
Quasi tutti i siti,tra i quali la Gazza,sostengono che sia a metà col Parma.Ho anche trovato questa dichiarazione del DS dell'Empoli di ottobre:"Il Milan interessato alla comproprietà di Saponara? Abbiamo un accordo di massima con il Parma per la comproprietà, non credo che ci siano altre situazioni che possano interferire. Il ragazzo rimane a Empoli sino a fine anno. Poi sarà pronto per la serie A, molto probabilmente con il Parma. Anche perché penso che il Milan in questo momento abbia altre cose per la testa. I discorsi importanti sono stati fatti con il Parma, la trattativa è ben avviata, al punto che si sono parlati il presidente e Leonardi. Oggi comunque la nostra squadra ha bisogno di Riccardo, che è pronto per la serie A, ma ci giocherà il prossimo anno, molto probabilmente con il Parma".


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Gennaio 2013)

è il più forte giocatore della serie B


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

se viene confermato e ottimo sto ragazzo e bravo.


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ho fatto una breve ricerca anche io:
> Quasi tutti i siti,tra i quali la Gazza,sostengono che sia a metà col Parma.Ho anche trovato questa dichiarazione del DS dell'Empoli di ottobre:"Il Milan interessato alla comproprietà di Saponara? Abbiamo un accordo di massima con il Parma per la comproprietà, non credo che ci siano altre situazioni che possano interferire. Il ragazzo rimane a Empoli sino a fine anno. Poi sarà pronto per la serie A, molto probabilmente con il Parma. Anche perché penso che il Milan in questo momento abbia altre cose per la testa. I discorsi importanti sono stati fatti con il Parma, la trattativa è ben avviata, al punto che si sono parlati il presidente e Leonardi. Oggi comunque la nostra squadra ha bisogno di Riccardo, che è pronto per la serie A, ma ci giocherà il prossimo anno, molto probabilmente con il Parma".



Sì infatti, che il Parma fosse avantissimo nelle trattative lo ricordavo bene, ma mi pareva di aver letto che fosse ufficiale la comproprietà, invece a quanto pare non c'è da nessuna parte anche se, come fai notare bene tu, i siti la sottolineano.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani: "Saponara ci piace, rientra nella nostra politica dei giovani"


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

e dajeee portiamolo a casa e bravo daiii


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Galliani: "Saponara ci piace, rientra nella nostra politica dei giovani"



Allora è tutto fatto ......


----------



## DannySa (9 Gennaio 2013)

E' un gran talento, non capisco perché dobbiamo lasciarglielo fino a giugno, boh


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' un gran talento, non capisco perché dobbiamo lasciarglielo fino a giugno, boh



Perche' l'Empoli non ha voluto sentir ragioni.O l'operazione veniva fatta con queste modalita' oppure non se ne faceva nulla.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Gennaio 2013)

Perchè l'Empoli lotta per andare in Serie A e senza Saponara col ***** che ci va ...


----------



## 2515 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 6 attaccanti sono TROPPI. Soprattutto se Niang diventasse forte.



Sì ma visto come siamo bravi noi a spaccarci i giocatori..l'anno dello scudetto ne avevamo 6 pure.
Comunque non sono per niente troppi se giochi con tre punte, deve esserci un ricambio per ogni ruolo.
Anche se Saponara lo vedrei bene pure come interno di centrocampo alla Marchisio..


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ho chiesto ad un ragazzo tifoso dell'Empoli le caratteristiche di Saponara e m'ha detto che non è un'ala ma un centrocampista che ora funge da trequartista.


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' un gran talento, non capisco perché dobbiamo lasciarglielo fino a giugno, boh



L'Empoli è in zona playoff, comunque ci sta che rimanga là fino a giugno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sempre se Saponara riesca a mantenere le aspettative....


Chiaramente, però sono queste le operazioni da fare. Saponara potrà fallire e diventare poco più di un Semioli o potrà diventare il nuovo Camoranesi, però sono questi gli investimenti da fare, non Amantino Mancini.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ho editato il tuo post perché era un copia/incolla.


Ok


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Gennaio 2013)

Per me l'anno prossimo gioca a Parma e tra due anni da noi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Per me l'anno prossimo gioca a Parma e tra due anni da noi


Non c'è bisogno di aspettare tutto questo tempo, è un '91 potrebbe già essere titolare da noi


----------



## AndrasWave (9 Gennaio 2013)

Questi sono acquisti da fare. Hai acquistato un giocatore giovane, che vuole affermarsi, di prospettiva, che sta dimostrando (anche se solo in serie b) di essere un buonissimo giocatore.
Non si dimostrerà un fenomeno? Beh a piazzarlo a molto meno di quanto l'hai pagato sarà impossibile.

Ergo QUESTE solo le operazioni da fare perchè sono anche a basso rischio e soprattutto questo non ti chiede 3 milioni di euro all'anno per giocare.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Per me l'anno prossimo gioca a Parma e tra due anni da noi


Non credo.


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Anche la Gazzetta conferma che ci sarebbe l'accordo, se da Parma non arrivano altolà particolari credo sia fatta.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani su Ramirez e Mesbah al Parma: "Vediamo. Non ci sarà alcun regalo senza qualche partenza, ma i tifosi devono stare tranquilli"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Anche la Gazzetta conferma che ci sarebbe l'accordo, se da Parma non arrivano altolà particolari credo sia fatta.


Non credo, penso che l'Empoli sia libero di vendere la sua metà del cartellino liberamente.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Anche la Gazzetta conferma che ci sarebbe l'accordo, se da Parma non arrivano altolà particolari credo sia fatta.



cosa che non è in loro potere. Il Parma ha una sua metà, non ha alcuna voce in capitolo sul restante 50%


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non credo, penso che l'Empoli sia libero di vendere la sua metà del cartellino liberamente.



Nah, non si può.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Galliani su Ramirez e Mesbah al Parma: "Vediamo. Non ci sarà alcun regalo senza qualche partenza, ma i tifosi devono stare tranquilli"



Abate.


----------



## DannySa (9 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'Empoli è in zona playoff, comunque ci sta che rimanga là fino a giugno.



Ah ok allora cambia tutto, ottima mossa, l'avessimo preso a giugno magari ti costava il doppio di adesso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

queste sono le trattative che mi piacciono, fatti e non tante parole


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani

"Saponara ci piace. Zaccardo vediamo. Su Ramirez siamo a posto così. Poi se parte qualcuno vediamo"


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Galliani su Ramirez e Mesbah al Parma: "Vediamo. Non ci sarà alcun regalo senza qualche partenza, ma i tifosi devono stare tranquilli"


i regali sarebbero, VIA antonini,abate,mesbah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Galliani
> 
> "Saponara ci piace. Zaccardo vediamo. Su Ramirez siamo a posto così. Poi se parte qualcuno vediamo"


Se parte Robinho arriva Ramirez, Saponara sostituto di Bojan per giugno, ecco tutto.


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Allora, facciamo un pò di chiarezza.

SE l'Empoli ha ceduto in comproprietà Saponara al Parma NESSUNA squadra può acquisire NESSUNA delle due metà nè dall'Empoli nè dal Parma finchè le due squadre non hanno risolto la compartecipazione. Ci possono essere accordi informali, non scritti, ma NON si può fare a livello formale. è il motivo per il quale abbiamo dovuto aspettare ad acquistare Acerbi l'estate scorsa. è una garanzia per entrambe le squadre. Ad esempio, quest'estate l'Inter voleva Giovinco, se avesse potuto acquistare solo la metà del Parma si sarebbe scatenata una guerra senza fine fra la Juventus e la stessa Inter, e lo stallo avrebbe potuto investire anche la società che avrebbe dovuto avere in rosa il giocatore (dove avrebbe giocato? Juventus o Inter?).

Quindi, credo, noi abbiamo preso la metà dell'Empoli SOLO informalmente, avendo una specie di accordo anche col Parma. OPPURE abbiamo preso tutto Saponara, e abbiamo anche l'accordo col Parma, e lasceremo in prestito il giocatore a Empoli, oppure, ma molto meno probabile, abbiamo preso tutto Saponara e ceduto contestualmente una metà al Parma (un pò, anche se era una situazione diversa, come ha fatto la Juve con Asamoah e Isla). Oppure, visto che non c'è l'ufficialità da nessuna parte, Saponara ancora non era ufficialmente in comproprietà col Parma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Galliani
> 
> "Saponara ci piace. Zaccardo vediamo. Su Ramirez siamo a posto così. Poi se parte qualcuno vediamo"



asu ramirez non mi sembra una chiusura totale, zaccardo va bene solo se sbolognamo mesbah altrimenti NO


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Galliani su Ramirez e Mesbah al Parma: "Vediamo. Non ci sarà alcun regalo senza qualche partenza, ma i tifosi devono stare tranquilli"



Forse l'idea è cedere Abate,prendere Zaccardo scambiandolo con l'algerino e attraverso i soldi di Igna cercare l'assalto a Gaston.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Allora, facciamo un pò di chiarezza.
> 
> SE l'Empoli ha ceduto in comproprietà Saponara al Parma NESSUNA squadra può acquisire NESSUNA delle due metà nè dall'Empoli nè dal Parma finchè le due squadre non hanno risolto la compartecipazione. Ci possono essere accordi informali, non scritti, ma NON si può fare a livello formale. è il motivo per il quale abbiamo dovuto aspettare ad acquistare Acerbi l'estate scorsa. è una garanzia per entrambe le squadre. Ad esempio, quest'estate l'Inter voleva Giovinco, se avesse potuto acquistare solo la metà del Parma si sarebbe scatenata una guerra senza fine fra la Juventus e la stessa Inter, e lo stallo avrebbe potuto investire anche la società che avrebbe dovuto avere in rosa il giocatore (dove avrebbe giocato? Juventus o Inter?).
> 
> Quindi, credo, noi abbiamo preso la metà dell'Empoli SOLO informalmente, avendo una specie di accordo anche col Parma. OPPURE abbiamo preso tutto Saponara, e abbiamo anche l'accordo col Parma, e lasceremo in prestito il giocatore a Empoli, oppure, ma molto meno probabile, abbiamo preso tutto Saponara e ceduto contestualmente una metà al Parma (un pò, anche se era una situazione diversa, come ha fatto la Juve con Asamoah e Isla). *Oppure, visto che non c'è l'ufficialità da nessuna parte, Saponara ancora non era ufficialmente in comproprietà col Parma.*



Questo dovrebbe essere lo scenario...c'è un accordo dall'estate con il Parma (per circa due milioni) ma niente di ufficiale...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

*DS Empoli:"C'è un accordo con il Milan per la metà del cartellino di Riccardo Saponara,Sì, è vero. Era seguito da tantissime squadre, ma il club rossonero è stato tempestivo. Il giocatore rimarrà comunque da noi fino al termine della stagione". Per la società toscana, era infatti imprescindibile la permanenza ."*


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Allora, facciamo un pò di chiarezza.
> 
> SE l'Empoli ha ceduto in comproprietà Saponara al Parma NESSUNA squadra può acquisire NESSUNA delle due metà nè dall'Empoli nè dal Parma finchè le due squadre non hanno risolto la compartecipazione. Ci possono essere accordi informali, non scritti, ma NON si può fare a livello formale. è il motivo per il quale abbiamo dovuto aspettare ad acquistare Acerbi l'estate scorsa. è una garanzia per entrambe le squadre. Ad esempio, quest'estate l'Inter voleva Giovinco, se avesse potuto acquistare solo la metà del Parma si sarebbe scatenata una guerra senza fine fra la Juventus e la stessa Inter, e lo stallo avrebbe potuto investire anche la società che avrebbe dovuto avere in rosa il giocatore (dove avrebbe giocato? Juventus o Inter?).
> 
> Quindi, credo, noi abbiamo preso la metà dell'Empoli SOLO informalmente, avendo una specie di accordo anche col Parma. OPPURE abbiamo preso tutto Saponara, e abbiamo anche l'accordo col Parma, e lasceremo in prestito il giocatore a Empoli, oppure, ma molto meno probabile, abbiamo preso tutto Saponara e ceduto contestualmente una metà al Parma (un pò, anche se era una situazione diversa, come ha fatto la Juve con Asamoah e Isla). Oppure, visto che non c'è l'ufficialità da nessuna parte, Saponara ancora non era ufficialmente in comproprietà col Parma.



Chapeau


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;95481 ha scritto:


> *DS Empoli:"C'è un accordo con il Milan per la metà del cartellino di Riccardo Saponara,Sì, è vero. Era seguito da tantissime squadre, ma il club rossonero è stato tempestivo. Il giocatore rimarrà comunque da noi fino al termine della stagione". Per la società toscana, era infatti imprescindibile la permanenza ."*



Ecco risolto, lo scenario reale: Saponara ancora non aveva firmato per il Parma, noi abbiamo offerto il doppio per la metà del cartellino e lo lasciamo lì, prendendolo solo a giugno. Ottimo così, a me piace Saponara, in Under 21 mi è parso bravo, poi è giovane. Brava società, bravo Galliani!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Chapeau



Ringrazio


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;95481 ha scritto:


> *DS Empoli:"C'è un accordo con il Milan per la metà del cartellino di Riccardo Saponara,Sì, è vero. Era seguito da tantissime squadre, ma il club rossonero è stato tempestivo. Il giocatore rimarrà comunque da noi fino al termine della stagione". Per la società toscana, era infatti imprescindibile la permanenza ."*



Ottima operazione.Ora sotto con quelle di Gennaio.


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Forse l'idea è cedere Abate,prendere Zaccardo scambiandolo con l'algerino e attraverso i soldi di Igna cercare l'assalto a Gaston.



Questa sarebbe una mossa della madonna e allora avrebbe senso prendere Zaccardo, altrimenti nisba.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Questa sarebbe una mossa della madonna e allora avrebbe senso prendere Zaccardo, altrimenti nisba.



Magara.


----------



## 2515 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani se fa partire Robinho e prende Ramirez fa un affare d'oro, che lo faccia ora o a giugno non me ne frega, Ramirez e Saponara per il reparto avanzato sono degli ottimi acquisti, INTELLIGENTI. Saponara per la qualità che ha non lo vedrei male neppure mezzala però, in stile marchisio, abbina quantità e qualità, il bel tiro e l'assist veloce.

Avanti così, ora pensiamo a centrocampo e difesa, del Fabbro per il futuro e una sicurezza immediata, Ogbonna sarebbe il meglio possibile ma sì sa..è dura, anche se l'unica cosa certa sarebbe che la juve non potrebbe rompere perché cairo non lo darà mai a loro, rischierebbe il linciaggio torinese.
Via Abate e Antonini e Mesbah, dentro un olandese e Santon.
A giugno poi Perin in porta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

sono contenta lo seguo in serie B e mi piace bene cosi


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bene così.
Un nome da depennare dalla lista dei Top 100


----------



## DannySa (9 Gennaio 2013)

Non male


----------



## Graxx (9 Gennaio 2013)

La cosa non mi è chiara...la comproprietà è tra noi e l'empoli o tra noi e il Parma...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non male


incominciamo bene


----------



## DennyJersey (9 Gennaio 2013)

In teoria ora è tra noi e il Parma.
L'acquisto mi piace, vorrei qualche rinforzo simile anche a centrocampo e in difesa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> La cosa non mi è chiara...la comproprietà è tra noi e l'empoli o tra noi e il Parma...


noi e il parma


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque Saponara è una mezzala tecnica,offensiva che quest'anno funge da trequartista.Non è un'ala.


----------



## 2515 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sono molto soddisfatto di questa trattativa, è dalle prime giornate che penso che potrebbe essere un bel rinforzo, dopo che lo vidi fare quel cross dalla fascia mancina a rientrare col destro per il gol del compagno.XD

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque Saponara è una mezzala tecnica,offensiva che quest'anno funge da trequartista.Non è un'ala.



Ancora meglio, ruolo alla marchisio, ci manca terribilmente uno così.


----------



## DannySa (9 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque Saponara è una mezzala tecnica,offensiva che quest'anno funge da trequartista.Non è un'ala.



Esatto, ha grandi dote offensive infatti nel ruolo di mezzala da noi sarebbe perfetto, ha qualità molto buone soprattutto palla al piede quindi nel sistema di Allegri potrebbe inserirsi con continuità come faceva Nocerino l'anno scorso e sinceramente tra i due non c'è storia.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

E' un centrocampista quindi?? OH MY GOD. Abbiamo preso un centrocampista? MUOIO.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E' un centrocampista quindi?? OH MY GOD. Abbiamo preso un centrocampista? MUOIO.



E ma lo abbiamo preso per Giugno,quindi hai altri 5 mesi di vita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

da wiki Saponara è un'ala offensiva agile e veloce di piede destro. Gioca prevalentemente come ala destra in un attacco a 3 ma può essere anche utilizzato come esterno di centrocampo. È infine duttile a tutti i ruoli dell'attacco.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E ma lo abbiamo preso per Giugno,quindi hai altri 5 mesi di vita.


C'è sempre il trucchetto


----------



## Jino (9 Gennaio 2013)

Molto felice di questo acquisto. E' un giocatore molto molto molto interessante.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque il DS dell'Empoli ha chiarito la situazione. In pratica, formalmente, Saponara è ancora tutto dell'Empoli, che ha però l'impegno di cederne la metà al Parma per 2,5 mln a giugno (credo con scrittura privata, ma non ne sono sicuro). Adesso cede, DA SUBITO, una metà al Milan per quattro milioni. Credo che il Milan di qui a giugno pagherà una certa cifra al Parma, o darà a loro Mesbah comprando Zaccardo (che ha un ingaggio superiore) cosicchè Saponara da giugno, sarà tutto del Milan.


----------



## DannySa (9 Gennaio 2013)

Montolivo a sinistra Saponara a destra, è un bel centrocampo.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Saponara, con Siligardi è uno dei migliori talenti della serie B!! Godo che Siligardi l'inter l'ha regalato al livorno per due lire...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Gennaio 2013)

tutti a dire che è un gran bel prospetto ma nessuno che sappia in che ruolo gioca. 
ala destra, sinistra, mezzala, trequartista... fra un po' sarà pure portiere.
spero si riveli un ottimo acquisto e che non sia un doppione di el shaarawy come tipologia di giocatore. altrimenti a giugno c'è da tremare, con 'sta dirigenza non si sa mai.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> tutti a dire che è un gran bel prospetto ma nessuno che sappia in che ruolo gioca.
> ala destra, sinistra, mezzala, trequartista... fra un po' sarà pure portiere.
> spero si riveli un ottimo acquisto e che non sia un doppione di el shaarawy come tipologia di giocatore. altrimenti a giugno c'è da tremare, con 'sta dirigenza non si sa mai.



E' una mezzala tecnica che quest'anno sta giocando sulla trequarti.


----------



## Milangirl (9 Gennaio 2013)

Mi piace Saponara, se lo pigliano sono contenta


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ma lo prendiamo da subito? Sarà aggregato in prima squadra?


----------



## Hammer (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bene. Quando i prezzi sono contenuti e si hanno le idee chiare, questi sono i risultati.
Per la prima volta in questa stagione, plauso a Galliani.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma lo prendiamo da subito? Sarà aggregato in prima squadra?



no sarà aggregato dal ritiro estivo... parole del DS dell'empoli


----------



## MisterBet (9 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> tutti a dire che è un gran bel prospetto ma nessuno che sappia in che ruolo gioca.
> ala destra, sinistra, mezzala, trequartista... fra un po' sarà pure portiere.
> spero si riveli un ottimo acquisto e che non sia un doppione di el shaarawy come tipologia di giocatore. altrimenti a giugno c'è da tremare, con 'sta dirigenza non si sa mai.



Perchè i tifosi vogliono le idee e la loro messa in atto, in modo coerente, prima di tutto...

Dici che vuoi fare un progetto di giovani di qualità in due/tre anni? Ok allora comprali questi giovani di talento...ora Saponara farà bene o male, non possiamo saperlo, però almeno il tifoso vede che c'è l'intenzione di dare seguito alle parole e di costruire qualcosa di diverso, di cambiare la situazione...ed è un primo passo che non possiamo non gradire...

Poi bisogna prendere dieci Saponara, non certo uno...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> no sarà aggregato dal ritiro estivo... parole del DS dell'empoli



se è davvero una mezzala che può anche disimpegnarsi come trequartista occorrerebbe adesso.
vabbè, già è tanto che l'abbiano preso, non pretendiamo troppo.


----------



## Principe (9 Gennaio 2013)

Parte sempre fisso da sinistra che poi sia mezzala o ala questo mi sembra scontato


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma lo prendiamo da subito? Sarà aggregato in prima squadra?



Rimane ad Empoli fino a Giugno,poi a Luglio in ritiro col Milan.Comunque ha 21 anni,quindi è per la prima squadra.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ok, grazie ragazzi. Comunque serve necessariamente qualcuno per Gennaio. Mica vogliono chiudere i giochi solo con Saponara per Luglio. Con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## Lollo7zar (9 Gennaio 2013)

Che colpaccio, come dissi per el shaarawi quando lo prendemmo bisogna aspettare un po', cmq usarlo da mezz ala sarebbe un delitto, un bel 433 con ali El e Saponara sarebbe fantastico


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Perchè i tifosi vogliono le idee e la loro messa in atto, in modo coerente, prima di tutto...
> 
> Dici che vuoi fare un progetto di giovani di qualità in due/tre anni? Ok allora comprali questi giovani di talento...ora Saponara farà bene o male, non possiamo saperlo, però almeno il tifoso vede che c'è l'intenzione di dare seguito alle parole e di costruire qualcosa di diverso, di cambiare la situazione...ed è un primo passo che non possiamo non gradire...
> 
> Poi bisogna prendere dieci Saponara, non certo uno...




anch'io lo gradisco senz'altro, e spero che il mercato sia quasi esclusivamente improntato su questo tipo di operazioni.
l'unico timore è che il suo acquisto posso essere il preludio di una cessione del faraone in estate. perché a me da quel poco che ho visto pare proprio un'ala sinistra.
speriamo in bene.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ok, grazie ragazzi. Comunque serve necessariamente qualcuno per Gennaio. Mica vogliono chiudere i giochi solo con Saponara per Luglio. Con tutto il rispetto.



questo è certo!! il problema è che il venditore di fumo, spaccerà quest'operazione come un bagno di sangue... e che siamo a posto così... (nel frattempo i 15 di pato son spariti )


----------



## Tobi (9 Gennaio 2013)

bene cosi, puntiamo su qualche talento italiano, basta sudamericani super-pompati dai media.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ok, grazie ragazzi. Comunque serve necessariamente qualcuno per Gennaio. Mica vogliono chiudere i giochi solo con Saponara per Luglio. Con tutto il rispetto.


Ovviamente! 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> anch'io lo gradisco senz'altro, e spero che il mercato sia quasi esclusivamente improntato su questo tipo di operazioni.
> l'unico timore è che il suo acquisto posso essere il preludio di una cessione del faraone in estate. perché a me da quel poco che ho visto pare proprio un'ala sinistra.
> speriamo in bene.


Non credo,Elsha rimarra' ancora per molto.Il bilancio oramai è roseo.


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> anch'io lo gradisco senz'altro, e spero che il mercato sia quasi esclusivamente improntato su questo tipo di operazioni.
> l'unico timore è che il suo acquisto posso essere il preludio di una cessione del faraone in estate. perché a me da quel poco che ho visto pare proprio un'ala sinistra.
> speriamo in bene.



Infatti quest'anno gioca da ala sinistra. L'anno passato invece da mezzala sinistra, ha le capacità per giocare anche da trequartista.


----------



## DannySa (9 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Che colpaccio, come dissi per el shaarawi quando lo prendemmo bisogna aspettare un po', cmq usarlo da mezz ala sarebbe un delitto, un bel 433 con ali El e Saponara sarebbe fantastico



Se prendi Balotelli anche sì, altrimenti per i nostri problemi soliti piazzarlo mezzala sarebbe già un bel miglioramento, sempre che non abbiano in mente di comprare qualcuno di decente anche a centrocampo visto che tra mezzali scarse e De Jong infortunato siamo veramente messi male.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ok, grazie ragazzi. Comunque serve necessariamente qualcuno per Gennaio. Mica vogliono chiudere i giochi solo con Saponara per Luglio. Con tutto il rispetto.


ma magari il milan l'avrebbe preso pure da subito, ma l'empoli non vuole assolutamente cederlo a gennaio visto che sta trascinando l'empoli in zone alte, cercavano una squadra disposta a lasciarlo li fino a giugno.


----------



## Lollo7zar (9 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se prendi Balotelli anche sì, altrimenti per i nostri problemi soliti piazzarlo mezzala sarebbe già un bel miglioramento, sempre che non abbiano in mente di comprare qualcuno di decente anche a centrocampo visto che tra mezzali scarse e De Jong infortunato siamo veramente messi male.



prendiamo magari immobile e domineremo il campionato italiano entro due anni


----------



## MisterBet (9 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> anch'io lo gradisco senz'altro, *e spero che il mercato sia quasi esclusivamente improntato su questo tipo di operazioni.*
> l'unico timore è che il suo acquisto posso essere il preludio di una cessione del faraone in estate. perché a me da quel poco che ho visto pare proprio un'ala sinistra.
> speriamo in bene.



Lo speriamo tutti e capisco pure il tuo timore su ElSha...dopo l'estate scorsa, una sua cessione sarebbe veramente un colpo dal quale impossibile riprendersi...

Saponara comunque è un giocatore molto duttile, potrebbe tranquillamente giocare esterno sinistro del tridente come Stephan ma gioca anche in altri ruoli...

Nello specifico quest'anno a Empoli ha giocato da quarto a sinistra a centrocampo in un 442, da quarto a destra sempre in un 442 e poi da trequartista nel 4312 (alle spalle di Maccarone e Tavano...) ed è proprio quest'ultimo il ruolo in cui negli ultimi mesi sta giocando con continuità...

Partendo dalla trequarti poi è naturale vada anche a cercare spazi sugli esterni e gli riesce meglio a sinistra perchè può rientrare sul destro e concludere in porta...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Comunque il DS dell'Empoli ha chiarito la situazione. In pratica, formalmente, Saponara è ancora tutto dell'Empoli, che ha però l'impegno di cederne la metà al Parma per 2,5 mln a giugno (credo con scrittura privata, ma non ne sono sicuro). Adesso cede, DA SUBITO, una metà al Milan per quattro milioni. Credo che il Milan di qui a giugno pagherà una certa cifra al Parma, o darà a loro Mesbah comprando Zaccardo (che ha un ingaggio superiore) cosicchè Saponara da giugno, sarà tutto del Milan.


Quindi Saponara era tutto dell'Empoli, l'Empoli dunque cede metà Saponara a noi adesso, poi cederà l'altra metà al Parma a giugno e noi ce la sbrigheremo col Parma. Considerato che Saponara era tutto dell'Empoli... cosa c'entra il Parma ?



Admin ha scritto:


> Ok, grazie ragazzi. Comunque serve necessariamente qualcuno per Gennaio. Mica vogliono chiudere i giochi solo con Saponara per Luglio. Con tutto il rispetto.


Chiaramente ed è lecito sperare che per gennaio succeda ancora qualcosa, mi da grande fiducia quest'operazione perché significa che in società forse un po' di voglia ce l'hanno ancora.


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi Saponara era tutto dell'Empoli, l'Empoli dunque cede metà Saponara a noi adesso, poi cederà l'altra metà al Parma a giugno e noi ce la sbrigheremo col Parma. Considerato che Saponara era tutto dell'Empoli... cosa c'entra il Parma ?



No. L'Empoli aveva una parola d'onore (e probabilmente una scrittura privata, visto che con le parole d'onore oggi non si va da nessuna parte) di cedere, a giugno, la metà di Saponara al Parma. Per cui, anche se formalmente il cartellino di Saponara era tutto dell'Empoli, una metà era già, a livello non legale, destinata. Poi è arrivato il Milan, che in questo momento può depositare l'acquisto di metà cartellino proprio perchè a livello di contratto ufficiale il cartellino è tutto dell'Empoli. Chiaramente Galliani avrà parlato col Parma, assicurandosi l'accordo anche con lui. Perchè anche se a livello formale non c'era nulla, informalmente il Parma possiederebbe metà cartellino.

In questa maniera, da giugno, Saponara sarà tutto del Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sono contentissimo ! E' la notizia migliore dal giorno dell'acquisto di Ibrahimovic, non tanto per il valore del giocatore ma per il fatto che sostanzialmente è la conferma che esiste un progetto.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Gennaio 2013)

Perin
Santon-Ogbonna-Zapata-De Sciglio
Strootman- Montolivo
x-Saponara-Elsha
Niang

Credo che pagherei di tasca mia per vedere una cosa così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> No. L'Empoli aveva una parola d'onore (e probabilmente una scrittura privata, visto che con le parole d'onore oggi non si va da nessuna parte) di cedere, a giugno, la metà di Saponara al Parma. Per cui, anche se formalmente il cartellino di Saponara era tutto dell'Empoli, una metà era già, a livello non legale, destinata. Poi è arrivato il Milan, che in questo momento può depositare l'acquisto di metà cartellino proprio perchè a livello di contratto ufficiale il cartellino è tutto dell'Empoli. Chiaramente Galliani avrà parlato col Parma, assicurandosi l'accordo anche con lui. Perchè anche se a livello formale non c'era nulla, informalmente il Parma possiederebbe metà cartellino.
> 
> In questa maniera, da giugno, Saponara sarà tutto del Milan.


Capisco.


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Aspettiamo, le delusioni non si dimenticano così presto. Io do tempo alla società fino a fine gennaio per dare un giudizio definitivo, voglio vedere tutte le operazioni, ma devo ammettere che, in questo momento, mi sento un pò più vicino al Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Perin
> De Sciglio-Ogbonna-*Chiriches*-Santon
> Strootman- Montolivo
> *Ramirez*-Saponara-Elsha
> Niang


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2013)

mezzo saponara... non siamo neanche capaci di prenderlo intero  come minimo a giugno va al parma rotfl


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mezzo saponara... non siamo neanche capaci di prenderlo intero  come minimo a giugno va al parma rotfl


Immagino perché l'Empoli aveva già un accordo col Parma, a giugno probabilmente lo riscatteremo e sarà tutto nostro


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mezzo saponara... non siamo neanche capaci di prenderlo intero  come minimo a giugno va al parma rotfl



Non potevamo prenderlo intero,perche' il parma informalmente ha gia' la seconda meta'.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Farà quello alto a destra nel 433


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2013)

Chi è sto Saponara???? Come è?


----------



## 2515 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Caratteristiche mostrate in B finora.
Duttilità tattica:
Sa giocare in 6 ruoli diversi: Mezzala destra e mezzala sinistra, esterno d'attacco di destra e di sinistra, seconda punta e trequartista.
8 gol: destro, sinistro, pallonetto, di rapina, punizione, tiro al volo, dalla linea di fondo
6 assist: cross a rientrare, a uscire, passaggio filtrante, sponde
buona velocità, buon dribbling, ottima visione di gioco, sa fare entrambe le fasi bene


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] a pag.16 c'è un video.Puoi farti un'idea.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

Il Ds del Parma ha detto che spera di portarlo in ritiro in estate -.-, l'importante e che non cede l'altra metà o all inter o alla juve altrimenti poi saranno cavoli amari :S





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mezzo saponara... non siamo neanche capaci di prenderlo intero  come minimo a giugno va al parma rotfl



l'altra metà e già promesso al parma per quello.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Immagino perché l'Empoli aveva già un accordo col Parma, a giugno probabilmente lo riscatteremo e sarà tutto nostro



fanc*ulo il Parma basta mettersi d'accordo, già ci tirano dietro quel ce*sso di Zaccardo

se credi veramente in un giocatore lo devi prendere...

già mi immagino le prossime tappe

1) preso metà saponara
2) il Milan riscatta a fatica la seconda metà di saponara (il 31 agosto ovviamente)
3) panchina fissa, due partite con la primavera
4) esordio in Coppa Italia negli ultimi 15' degli ottavi sul 4-0 contro la Virtus Entella
5) il Milan lo cede in prestito al Genoa a Gennaio 2014
6) il Genoa compra metà Saponara a Giugno 2014
7) il Genoa lo compra tutto a Gennaio 2015
8) Saponara fa sfracelli in Serie A
9) il Milan lo ricompra a 4 volte il prezzo precedente (o peggio, il Genoa lo vende alla Juve)
10) Saponara diventa titolare nel Milan (o alla Juve)



insomma se l'approccio è questo ce n'è da aspettare


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2013)

E' un giocatore che sa giocare a calcio, sono stanco dei falegnami. Sa anche calciare le punizione, non en abbiammo manco uno capace di farlo.

Peccato per che si parla di Giugno


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;95607 ha scritto:


> Il Ds del Parma ha detto che spera di portarlo in ritiro in estate -.-, l'importante e che non cede l'altra metà o all inter o alla juve altrimenti poi saranno cavoli amari :S
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non lo puo' fare,quando c'è la comproprieta' non puo' cedere la sua meta' a terzi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Gennaio 2013)

ottima operazione!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non lo puo' fare,quando c'è la comproprieta' non puo' cedere la sua meta' a terzi.



ah no? ma se tipo il milan e d'accordo non si puo? non so bene come funzionano queste cose


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> ah no? ma se tipo il milan e d'accordo non si puo? non so bene come funzionano queste cose



Certo, però non credo che il Milan sarà mai d'accorso a cedere all'Inter la metà di Saponara. Quello che non si può fare è comprare metà giocatore, se compri entrambe le metà va bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

io non capisco veramente cosa si aspettano certi tifosi, prima parlavo con dei milanisti e sento dire e un DISCRETO giocatore ma nulla di piu o.o secondo me e tutt'altro che discreto e uno dei migliori della B , ovvio deve dimostrare ancora tutto in A ma secondo me ha molte qualità.


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;95624 ha scritto:


> io non capisco veramente cosa si aspettano certi tifosi, prima parlavo con dei milanisti e sento dire e un DISCRETO giocatore ma nulla di piu o.o secondo me e tutt'altro che discreto e uno dei migliori della B , ovvio deve dimostrare ancora tutto in A ma secondo me ha molte qualità.



Per adesso, alla fine, non ha dimostrato nulla. è alla prima stagione buona in Serie B, però ha enormi potenzialità.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Certo, però non credo che il Milan sarà mai d'accorso a cedere all'Inter la metà di Saponara. Quello che non si può fare è comprare metà giocatore, se compri entrambe le metà va bene.



ah ecco mi sembrava 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Francy ha scritto:


> Per adesso, alla fine, non ha dimostrato nulla. è alla prima stagione buona in Serie B, però ha enormi potenzialità.



sono d'accordo con te, ma come hai detto te ha potenziali enormi non capisco come si possa dire che sia discreto, in B secondo me ha già dimostrato di NON essere solo un discreto giocatore.


----------



## Aphex (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bene così, l'ho seguito poco o nulla ma questi acquisti fanno sempre piacere.

Frenerei un po' gli entusiasmi però, il fatto che abbiano acquistato un giovane non significa che ci sia un progetto, io li aspetto al varco.


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;95629 ha scritto:


> ah ecco mi sembrava
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Certo, forse qualcuno non si è reso conto che i tempi sono cambiati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> fanc*ulo il Parma basta mettersi d'accordo, già ci tirano dietro quel ce*sso di Zaccardo
> 
> se credi veramente in un giocatore lo devi prendere...
> 
> ...


Non è inverosimile il quadro che hai fatto  mi auguro chiaramente che abbia fiducia da subito, cioè da giugno 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mi han risposto su un forum dell'Empoli e me l'hanno descritto così:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



E' molto maturato nell'ultimo anno. Il suo difetto principale era l'essere discontinuo, se una giocata non gli veniva o gli rubavano palla subito si intristiva, se sbagliava un gol poi.. sembrava ancora acerbo l'anno scorso, di poca personalità, invece ora è uno di quelli a cui si affida la palla per gestire l'azione.
E' un calciatore di corsa e di sostanza, è nato come ala visto che ha una buona corsa lunga, si è trasformato trequartista, e svolge il ruolo molto bene, ma siamo comunque in serie B..
Secondo me in serie A oggi può fare il 4-4-2, il 4-3-3 e il 4-2-3-1 come ala, in prospettiva il 4-3-1-2 da trequartista o da mezz'ala, visto che ha i mezzi fisici (non è mai stato come Pato, el Shaarawi o Fabbrini fisicamente)
Secondo me si avvicina molto come tipo di giocatore a Kakà, chiaramente facendo le dovute proporzioni.
Ha un ottimo tiro dalla distanza, si inserisce, ha una buona tecnica e un dribbling efficace (non a effetto, li fa quando servono davvero), è in grado di alzare la testa e servire l'uomo con precisione anche se magari ha bisogno di quel mezzo secondo in più di quanto consigliato, per ora.
Ha margini di crescita incredibili, soprattutto ha una famiglia a posto e la testa sulle spalle.. in questo assomiglia al Riccardino più famoso, gli assomiglia molto.
Mai una polemica, una intervista o un atteggiamento fuori posto, e a empoli, che abbiamo visto di recente gli scempi di Fabbrini e Dumitru, è molto apprezzato.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sinceramente, che giocatore è ? Lo conosco veramente poco.


----------



## Graxx (9 Gennaio 2013)

Meglio investire su Saponara che prendere Drogba...e cmq il Parma sn sicuro ci romperà le palle...di questo ne sono certissimo...


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


>



Che roba


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Meglio investire su Saponara che prendere Drogba...e cmq il Parma sn sicuro ci romperà le palle...di questo ne sono certissimo...



Ghirardi è un amicome,gli diamo anche Mesbah....


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Non lo conosco, però sento in giro (oltre che qui) che sia uno dei migliori prospetti del nostro calcio. Ottimo così!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Il presidente dell'Empoli ha parlato di Saponara:"E' fatta con i rossoneri, ho dato la mia parola a Galliani subito dopo una stretta di mano. Abbiamo anche chiuso l'accordo con il Parma per l'altra metà del cartellino. Riccardo concluderà con noi la stagione".*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Bene così, avanti, guardiamo al presente adesso.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Gennaio 2013)

Affare condizionato alle visite mediche di Pato.
Se le supererà, Il Corinthias verserà 5 milioni al Milan, che con quei soldi prenderà Saponara

di marzio


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio: *Saponara vincolato al trasferimento di Pato al Corinthians*. Se Pato supera le visite mediche, i brasiliani verseranno nelle casse del Milan 5 milioni e ne girerà 4 al Parma per la metà di Saponara.

Non abbiamo manco gli occhi per piangere


----------



## DennyJersey (9 Gennaio 2013)

Cosaaaaaaaaa?

Ce li abbiamo i soldi per la benza del pullman almeno???


----------



## Harvey (9 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo manco gli occhi per piangere



E qua si sognavano Strootman e Balotelli... Madò che brutta fine...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

mi auguro che le superi a questo punto, dai...


----------



## MisterBet (9 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sembra una ****** questa francamente, con tutto il rispetto per Di Marzio...

Tutti pagano tutti a rate, perchè mai noi dovremmo dare ora subito in una tranche i 4 M all'Empoli...adesso a gennaio con il giocatore che arriva a luglio...non ha un senso logico...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: *Saponara vincolato al trasferimento di Pato al Corinthians*. Se Pato supera le visite mediche, i brasiliani verseranno nelle casse del Milan 5 milioni e ne girerà 4 al Parma per la metà di Saponara.
> 
> Non abbiamo manco gli occhi per piangere


Quel che abbiamo dalle cessioni investiamo.Ahime questa è la situazione.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Gennaio 2013)

beh,se questa è la strada intrapresa dal milan,stante l'impossibilità di concorrere per aggiudicarsi i cosiddetti top players,sono assolutamente concorde.Questo saponara è un ragazzo molto interessante.Bello puntare su questi giocatori giovani,promettenti e possibilmente italiani


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> E qua si sognavano Strootman e Balotelli... Madò che brutta fine...



magari anche solo strootman, eh.
m'accontento del giusto, io.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ehm Strootman.....


ehm Balotelli.....



ehm tutti i giocatori che costano....


----------



## The Ripper (10 Gennaio 2013)

quella di marzio è una trollata


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ehm Strootman.....
> 
> 
> ehm Balotelli.....
> ...



strootman lo paghi coi soldi ricavati dalla cessione di abate, eh.
che poi fosse per me m'accontenterei pure dei 7 mln per robinho e li reinvesterei per clasie.
balotelli onestamente ha una valutazione assolutamente iniqua, può anche rimanere lì.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Gennaio 2013)

A me infatti non pare molto realistica. Paghiamo ora 4 mln tutti insieme per un giocatore che forse arriva a giugno? Figuriamoci


----------



## 2515 (10 Gennaio 2013)

E' ancora incredulo Riccardo Saponara. Il Milan in giornata ha raggiunto l'accordo per l'acquisto della metà del suo cartellino e lui - al termine dell'allenamento odierno - ha espresso tutta la sua soddisfazione per la notizia: "Sono incredulo - ha dichiarato ai microfoni di Tuttomercatoweb.com -. Ho appena finito l'allenamento e mi sono ritrovato con i miei compagni che si avvicinavano per farmi i complimenti. Non ci credevo: ho letto la notizia e sono scoppiato a piangere tra le braccia di Valdifiori. Fino a poco tempo fa non avrei mai pensato a un'opportunità del genere. Non ci credo ancora, sono veramente elettrizzato".

Per un simpatizzante di Kakà cosa vuol dire vestire la maglia del Milan?
"E' un grande sogno, vuol dire vedere realizzati tutti i sacrifici che sono stati fatti fino ad ora. Mi sento addosso anche una grossa responsabilità. In questo momento, comunque, voglio concludere la stagione all'Empoli nel migliore dei modi".

Il mister che ti ha detto?
"Quando ho ricevuto la notizia sono subito andato nel suo ufficio. Anche lui era molto emozionato, mi ha abbracciato e mi ha detto che me lo merito e che i successi non arrivano mai per caso. Devo essere sincero: il merito è il suo".

A chi la prima telefonata?
"Ho chiamato mio padre. Mi ha confessato che quando ha appreso la notizia non riusciva nemmeno ad alzarsi sul divano. Stasera non festeggerò. Resterò in casa a metabolizzare la notizia e da domani offrirò tutte le cene di rito".


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> strootman lo paghi coi soldi ricavati dalla cessione di abate, eh.
> che poi fosse per me m'accontenterei pure dei 7 mln per robinho e li reinvesterei per clasie.
> balotelli onestamente ha una valutazione assolutamente iniqua, può anche rimanere lì.



Beh,anche per me cedono entrambi.Vediamo come va a finire.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> E' ancora incredulo Riccardo Saponara. Il Milan in giornata ha raggiunto l'accordo per l'acquisto della metà del suo cartellino e lui - al termine dell'allenamento odierno - ha espresso tutta la sua soddisfazione per la notizia: "Sono incredulo - ha dichiarato ai microfoni di Tuttomercatoweb.com -. Ho appena finito l'allenamento e mi sono ritrovato con i miei compagni che si avvicinavano per farmi i complimenti. Non ci credevo: ho letto la notizia e sono scoppiato a piangere tra le braccia di Valdifiori. Fino a poco tempo fa non avrei mai pensato a un'opportunità del genere. Non ci credo ancora, sono veramente elettrizzato".
> 
> Per un simpatizzante di Kakà cosa vuol dire vestire la maglia del Milan?
> "E' un grande sogno, vuol dire vedere realizzati tutti i sacrifici che sono stati fatti fino ad ora. Mi sento addosso anche una grossa responsabilità. In questo momento, comunque, voglio concludere la stagione all'Empoli nel migliore dei modi".
> ...


I tifosi dell'Empoli dicono che abbiamo fatto un colpaccio per quella cifra,poi è un bravissimo ragazzo.Fara' tanta strada.


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> E' ancora incredulo Riccardo Saponara. Il Milan in giornata ha raggiunto l'accordo per l'acquisto della metà del suo cartellino e lui - al termine dell'allenamento odierno - ha espresso tutta la sua soddisfazione per la notizia: "Sono incredulo - ha dichiarato ai microfoni di Tuttomercatoweb.com -. Ho appena finito l'allenamento e mi sono ritrovato con i miei compagni che si avvicinavano per farmi i complimenti. Non ci credevo: ho letto la notizia e sono scoppiato a piangere tra le braccia di Valdifiori. Fino a poco tempo fa non avrei mai pensato a un'opportunità del genere. Non ci credo ancora, sono veramente elettrizzato".
> 
> Per un simpatizzante di Kakà cosa vuol dire vestire la maglia del Milan?
> "E' un grande sogno, vuol dire vedere realizzati tutti i sacrifici che sono stati fatti fino ad ora. Mi sento addosso anche una grossa responsabilità. In questo momento, comunque, voglio concludere la stagione all'Empoli nel migliore dei modi".
> ...



Direi che è confermata la cosa dunque. Comunque quelli scettici su questo acquisto non li capisco o meglio credo non si sia mai contenti. 

Partiamo dal presupposto che i campioni non possono arrivare. Allora se arriva uno vecchio non va bene, se arriva uno giovane non va bene, se arriva un parametro zero non va bene, ma chi volete?!

Ringraziate che abbiamo preso un giovane di talento piuttosto, ci poteva andare peggio.


----------



## 2515 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Saponara fuori dal campo è come De Sciglio, famiglia unita che lo segue molto e mai una parole fuori luogo. Questi sono i giocatori, i VALORI da cui ripartire oltre al talento.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,anche per me cedono entrambi.Vediamo come va a finire.



Che cedano entrambi è quasi certo.
Il problema è capire SE e COME reinvestirebbero il ricavato delle due suddette cessioni.


----------



## Principe (10 Gennaio 2013)

Felicissimo


----------



## Frikez (10 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


>



Assomiglia a Ighli Vannucchi


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ottimo [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] davvero un bel video.


----------



## Frikez (10 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ottimo [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] davvero un bel video.



Prendiamoci i meriti altrui


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Prendiamoci i meriti altrui



Hai ragione il video è stato postato da [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]. A te il merito di avermelo ricordato


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Massimo Maccarone a Sky su Riccardo Saponara: "E' un giocatore completo, può ricoprire vari ruoli ed è bravo sia con il destro che con il sinistro. Oggi quando ho saputo della trattativa gli ho detto di non riposare sugli allori. Il paragone con Kaka? E' vero, si assomigliano".


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: *Saponara vincolato al trasferimento di Pato al Corinthians*. Se Pato supera le visite mediche, i brasiliani verseranno nelle casse del Milan 5 milioni e ne girerà 4 al Parma per la metà di Saponara.
> 
> Non abbiamo manco gli occhi per piangere



Può essere a livello di affaire pato.
La storia della cassa è una trollata epica. Non abbiamo bisogno di contante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2013)

raga ma io non ho capito una cosa, ma perchè noi dobbiamo versare 4 milioni e il parma solo 2?


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> raga ma io non ho capito una cosa, ma perchè noi dobbiamo versare 4 milioni e il parma solo 2?



L'accordo del Parma(precisamente 1,8 mln),risale alla scorsa estate,prima che il ragazzo esplodesse del tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi,ecco il parere su Saponara,di un tifoso empolese:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Fisicamente l'anno scorso ha avuto diversi acciacchi, ma il motivo principale per me era che Aglietti lo faceva giocare sulla fascia (da questo il malinteso che un vostro tifoso milanista lo credeva un'ala) 
Saponara è un centrocampista nato, giocando da trequartista sta facendo sfracelli, grande visione di gioco, segna e fa segnare Ciccio e Big Mac e non solo loro, poi salta l'avversario con una facilità disarmante. Dovreste vederlo dal vivo e non dai filmati, spessissimo parte dalla nostra porta e arriva fino all'area avversaria, è davvero devastante. Grazie a Sarri che lo fa giocare nel suo ruolo.
Questo è il mio modesto parere....


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2013)

mai visto dal vivo..ma come detto preferisco veder sbagliare saponara davanti alla porta che veder un 40enne strapagato fallire il gol... avanti cosi... 

si deve ripartire dai giovani...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'accordo del Parma(precisamente 1,8 mln),risale alla scorsa estate,prima che il ragazzo esplodesse del tutto.



ah ecco, staremo a vedere bene le cifre


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Gennaio 2013)

Non l'ho mai visto giocare, però mi fa piacere che si punti sui giovani di talento


----------



## samburke (10 Gennaio 2013)

La domanda più lecita da farsi credo però sia la seguente: ok, abbiamo preso Saponara per la prossima stagione, ma i giocatori per questa non li compriamo (cioè vendiamo solamente)?


----------



## -Lionard- (10 Gennaio 2013)

Risulterò impopolare ma questo genere di acquisti non mi dice nulla. Si tratta di una foglia di fico mediatica creata dalla società per ingenerare ciò che ho letto in queste pagine: entusiasmo e fiducia per un progetto che in realtà non c'è.
Acquistare Saponara a 4 mln significa un netto risparmio(altro che investimento...) per il Milan per evitare di spendere seriamente per l'attacco. Galliani ha già pronta la scusa "Non riscattiamo Bojan perchè abbiamo investito molto su Saponara che consideriamo un grandfe prospetto. Per questo non arriverà nessuno perchè altrimenti Saponara e Niang non avrebbero spazio". Ora io sono d'accordo sul puntare sui giovani ma questi devono essere di qualità e ho dei dubbi che puntare su un 22enne che non ha mai giocato in A sia la strada migliore da percorrere.Apprezzo l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma se pensano che un tridente Saponara-Niang-El Sha ci porterà tra le prime 3 temo rimarranno delusi. Ripeto che non mi aspetto campioni ma giovani progetti di campioni sì. Questo è il modello Arsenal che non ha mai pescato dalla B per prendere i suoi talenti ma dai migliori campionati europei. Strootman sarebbe il tipo di giovane da prendere e su cui scommettere. Costa troppo?Ecco il punto e allora non prendiamoci in giro. Abbiamo così tanto progetto che rinnoveremo ad Abbiati e non spenderemo un euro per prendere Perin(a 20 anni titolare in SERIE A). E non facciamo paragoni con El Shaarawy o Insigne. Di entrambi si parlava da anni a livello di settore giovanile ed è gente che in B ci ha giocato a 18 anni e che a 20 era già titolare in serie A. Detto questo i tifosi del Milan sono meravigliosi. Sputano su Drogba,Snejder e Pastore ma impazziscono per Saponara.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Questo è il modello Arsenal che non ha mai pescato dalla B per prendere i suoi talenti ma dai migliori campionati europei.



Walcott?Chamberlain?Szczęsny?Ramsey?
Ok che erano tutti più giovani,ma non tutti i calciatori maturano alla stessa età.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Assomiglia a Ighli Vannucchi


Solo perché hanno la stessa maglia


----------



## 2515 (10 Gennaio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Risulterò impopolare ma questo genere di acquisti non mi dice nulla. Si tratta di una foglia di fico mediatica creata dalla società per ingenerare ciò che ho letto in queste pagine: entusiasmo e fiducia per un progetto che in realtà non c'è.
> Acquistare Saponara a 4 mln significa un netto risparmio(altro che investimento...) per il Milan per evitare di spendere seriamente per l'attacco. Galliani ha già pronta la scusa "Non riscattiamo Bojan perchè abbiamo investito molto su Saponara che consideriamo un grandfe prospetto. Per questo non arriverà nessuno perchè altrimenti Saponara e Niang non avrebbero spazio". Ora io sono d'accordo sul puntare sui giovani ma questi devono essere di qualità e ho dei dubbi che puntare su un 22enne che non ha mai giocato in A sia la strada migliore da percorrere.Apprezzo l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma se pensano che un tridente Saponara-Niang-El Sha ci porterà tra le prime 3 temo rimarranno delusi. Ripeto che non mi aspetto campioni ma giovani progetti di campioni sì. Questo è il modello Arsenal che non ha mai pescato dalla B per prendere i suoi talenti ma dai migliori campionati europei. Strootman sarebbe il tipo di giovane da prendere e su cui scommettere. Costa troppo?Ecco il punto e allora non prendiamoci in giro. Abbiamo così tanto progetto che rinnoveremo ad Abbiati e non spenderemo un euro per prendere Perin(a 20 anni titolare in SERIE A). E non facciamo paragoni con El Shaarawy o Insigne. Di entrambi si parlava da anni a livello di settore giovanile ed è gente che in B ci ha giocato a 18 anni e che a 20 era già titolare in serie A. Detto questo i tifosi del Milan sono meravigliosi. Sputano su Drogba,Snejder e Pastore ma impazziscono per Saponara.



Saponara ha avuto questa stagione la prima esplosione, come El Shaarawy prima e Insigne poi è considerato il miglior prospetto della B. Insigne ha la stessa età di Saponara ed è arrivato solo un anno prima di lui in A, per quanto se ne potessero tessere le lodi, pure Saponara a 16 anni ha esordito nel campionato professionistico come Stephan, ma era dell'empoli e non del genoa. Non sarà precoce come loro, ma il suo salto dalla precedente stagione a quella attuale, come continuità, è stato impressionante. E sai perché? Perché come Stephan è stato messo nel suo ruolo migliore, Stephan è emerso dopo essere stato messo nel suo ruolo nel Padova, prima non incideva, così come nel Milan il primo anno, stessa cosa Saponara. La politica dei giovani mira a risparmiare, dato di fatto. Guarda il Borussia.


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Gennaio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Risulterò impopolare ma questo genere di acquisti non mi dice nulla. Si tratta di una foglia di fico mediatica creata dalla società per ingenerare ciò che ho letto in queste pagine: entusiasmo e fiducia per un progetto che in realtà non c'è.
> Acquistare Saponara a 4 mln significa un netto risparmio(altro che investimento...) per il Milan per evitare di spendere seriamente per l'attacco. Galliani ha già pronta la scusa "Non riscattiamo Bojan perchè abbiamo investito molto su Saponara che consideriamo un grandfe prospetto. Per questo non arriverà nessuno perchè altrimenti Saponara e Niang non avrebbero spazio". Ora io sono d'accordo sul puntare sui giovani ma questi devono essere di qualità e ho dei dubbi che puntare su un 22enne che non ha mai giocato in A sia la strada migliore da percorrere.Apprezzo l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma se pensano che un tridente Saponara-Niang-El Sha ci porterà tra le prime 3 temo rimarranno delusi. Ripeto che non mi aspetto campioni ma giovani progetti di campioni sì. Questo è il modello Arsenal che non ha mai pescato dalla B per prendere i suoi talenti ma dai migliori campionati europei. Strootman sarebbe il tipo di giovane da prendere e su cui scommettere. Costa troppo?Ecco il punto e allora non prendiamoci in giro. Abbiamo così tanto progetto che rinnoveremo ad Abbiati e non spenderemo un euro per prendere Perin(a 20 anni titolare in SERIE A). E non facciamo paragoni con El Shaarawy o Insigne. Di entrambi si parlava da anni a livello di settore giovanile ed è gente che in B ci ha giocato a 18 anni e che a 20 era già titolare in serie A. Detto questo i tifosi del Milan sono meravigliosi. Sputano su Drogba,Snejder e Pastore ma impazziscono per Saponara.



Io sputo su Drogba e Uè Uè, su pastore dipende dai numeri.
Su un giovane di valore preso a poco non sputerò mai.
Lo stesso Elsha due anni fa giocava nel padova.
Hamsik a 20 anni giocava nel brescia.

Ognuno la pensa come vuole, ma con drogba hai la certezza di spendere un mucchio di soldi per un giocatore che se va bene dura un anno.
Con saponara hai la POSSIBILITA' di prendere un ottimo giocatore, spendendo di meno, che può avere davanti anni di carriera e magari un futuro guadagno.

Preferisco un sacco di semi ad un baobab di cent'anni.


----------



## -Lionard- (10 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Walcott?Chamberlain?Szczęsny?Ramsey?
> Ok che erano tutti più giovani,ma non tutti i calciatori maturano alla stessa età.


Walcott è arrivato all'Arsenal a 16 anni. A 15 anni giocava titolare in serie B inglese. Tutt'altra cosa che giocarci a 22. 
Comunque vedo che molti si sono soffermati sull'età e la serie B. Qui il punto è:Siete consci che Saponara arriva per risparmiare e non per la presenza di un progetto? Con lui siamo competitivi? Magari sì per carità ma su questo forum leggevo grandi elogi di Acerbi un anno fa e abbiamo visto che cosa è.
Ripeto che sono conscio che non potranno arrivare campioni o grandi giocatori. In tempi di crisi si mangia acqua e pane secco in attesa che la situazione migliori. Lo si fa anche a testa alta perchè non si può sempre banchettare a caviale e champagne ma non per questo il pane secco diventa più buono.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Saponara domani sarà a Milano per effettuare le visite mediche, dopo di che diventerà a tutti gli effetti per metà del Milan.*


----------



## cocaprinz (10 Gennaio 2013)

Come dice giustamente -Lionard- trattasi di foglia di fico; il progetto giovani non lo fai prendendo a casaccio in zone dove sei anche coperto; Saponara è un ottimo acquisto ma moooolto futuribile, l'anno prossimo esordirà in serie a e ci vorrà almeno un anno per farlo ambientare quindi se ne riparla nel 2015.... che poi i giovani non esistano solo in attacco è altrettanto vero; fai un attacco di minorenni e in difesa prendi ZACCARDO??? ma allora diciamolo che si sta con le pezze al cooolo e certi giocatori (Saponara) servono solo per far partire i peana di tifosi fomentati da servizi agiografici del decorticato di turno (Peppe Di Stefano, Pellegatti) mentre in realtàà la società ci prende le solite pippe a costo zero facendoci però pensare che domani sarà un grande avvenire.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Walcott è arrivato all'Arsenal a 16 anni. A 15 anni giocava titolare in serie B inglese. Tutt'altra cosa che giocarci a 22.
> Comunque vedo che molti si sono soffermati sull'età e la serie B. Qui il punto è:Siete consci che Saponara arriva per risparmiare e non per la presenza di un progetto? Con lui siamo competitivi? Magari sì per carità ma su questo forum leggevo grandi elogi di Acerbi un anno fa e abbiamo visto che cosa è.
> Ripeto che sono conscio che non potranno arrivare campioni o grandi giocatori. In tempi di crisi si mangia acqua e pane secco in attesa che la situazione migliori. Lo si fa anche a testa alta perchè non si può sempre banchettare a caviale e champagne ma non per questo il pane secco diventa più buono.



La gente qui è contenta perchè un giovane di talento è SEMPRE un buon acquisto.E nessuno ha detto che con Saponara di vince Scudo e Champions.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2013)

cmq ho letto sulla gazza che l'abbiamo preso per 2,1 milioni no per 4 milioni boh mistero.


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Guardate che fino a 15 anni fa la serie B era anche chiamata serbatoio per la serie A. Le squadre andavano a pescare sempre dalla categoria cadetta, le squadre si costruivano cosi. 

I giocatori si facevano un annetto di B e poi facevano il salto in serie A. Il fatto che il Milan voglia tornare a fare un lavoro di questo tipo ha il mio pieno appoggio.


----------



## Pamparulez (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ottimo acquisto. A me piace molto.


----------



## Frikez (10 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Solo perché hanno la stessa maglia



Potevo dire che assomigliava a Giovinco e invece ho scelto di proposito Vannucchi


----------



## -Lionard- (10 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guardate che fino a 15 anni fa la serie B era anche chiamata serbatoio per la serie A. Le squadre andavano a pescare sempre dalla categoria cadetta, le squadre si costruivano cosi.
> 
> I giocatori si facevano un annetto di B e poi facevano il salto in serie A. Il fatto che il Milan voglia tornare a fare un lavoro di questo tipo ha il mio pieno appoggio.



Jino 15 anni fa in serie A Seedorf e Karembau giocavano nella Samp, Bierhoff campione d'Europa a Udine, Olivera a Cagliari, Stoichkov pallone d'oro a Parma, Rui Costa e Batistuta alla Fiorentina etc...La Juve vinse uno scudetto con 63 punti tanta era la competizione in quegli anni. Normale che in una massima serie ricca di stelle in serie B rimanessero grandi talenti, quelli che oggi giocano titolari fissi in serie A. Io poi fatico a ricordare una medio-grande che in Italia negli ultimi 15 anni si sia rafforzata comprando gente dalla B. Juve a parte con i vari Birindelli, Iuliano, Torricelli e compagnia, "valorizzati" dal metodo Agricola....


----------



## peppe75 (11 Gennaio 2013)

io non lo conosco bene ma sento da tutti che è considerato un talento...speriamo bene!
comunque questo milan young mi piace molto....


----------



## Francy (11 Gennaio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Jino 15 anni fa in serie A Seedorf e Karembau giocavano nella Samp, Bierhoff campione d'Europa a Udine, Olivera a Cagliari, Stoichkov pallone d'oro a Parma, Rui Costa e Batistuta alla Fiorentina etc...La Juve vinse uno scudetto con 63 punti tanta era la competizione in quegli anni. Normale che in una massima serie ricca di stelle in serie B rimanessero grandi talenti, quelli che oggi giocano titolari fissi in serie A. Io poi fatico a ricordare una medio-grande che in Italia negli ultimi 15 anni si sia rafforzata comprando gente dalla B. Juve a parte con i vari Birindelli, Iuliano, Torricelli e compagnia, "valorizzati" dal metodo Agricola....



Schillaci fu acquistato nel 1989 dalla Juventus avendo giocato nel Messina in B fino a 25 anni. Probabilmente è una data troppo lontana, però fare un lavoro di questo tipo è bene. Insigne all'età che El Shaarawy è andato al Milan giocava in Lega Pro.

Non sputiamo su tutto. L'acquisto è buono, per la politica della società dovremo aspettare e vedere. Oggi, chiaramente, è meglio di ieri, quando veniva acquistato Traorè a zero, vediamo cosa succede d'ora in poi. Non esiste il bianco e il nero, adesso, forse, siamo entrati nel grigio, e dalle prossime mosse della società vedremo le vere intenzioni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Gennaio 2013)

el92-niang-saponara

interessante


----------



## tequilad (11 Gennaio 2013)

Preferisco Saponara a Drogba. Non fosse altro che preferisco vedere un giovane emergere che un vecchio decadere. Poi chiaro con Drogba potremmo arrivare nelle prime 3 ma comunque tra un anno il problema si riproporrebbe.


----------



## 2515 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Saponara ha svolto le visite mediche a Busto Arsizio, più tardi arriverà a Milano a conoscere il mondo rossonero.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Preferisco Saponara a Drogba. Non fosse altro che preferisco vedere un giovane emergere che un vecchio decadere. Poi chiaro con Drogba potremmo arrivare nelle prime 3 ma comunque tra un anno il problema si riproporrebbe.



Semplicemente perfetto


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Come riporta Sky Sport dopo le visite mediche Riccardo Saponara farà visita a Milanello.*


----------



## The Ripper (11 Gennaio 2013)

che squallore non poterlo avere da subito.


----------



## AndrasWave (11 Gennaio 2013)

I giocatori non sono tutti uguali eh! C'è chi esplode a 18 anni, chi a 20, chi a 24 anni.
Il Milan con la politica dei giovani non prenderà certo tutti fenomeni, su questo non ci piove. Ma se è questa la strada che verrà presa io di sicuro non protesto.

A me sta sulle palle tutto ciò che è stato fatto in precedenza. Le prese in giro, le figurine, gli Emerson, gli acquistoni fatti solo per assecondare il tifoso e senza un minimo di lungimiranza. Giocatori come Drogba, nella configuarazione attuale, sono da "usa e getta", sono giocatori che fungono da palliativo e che non ti risolvono il problema.

Saponara non è il nuovo Kakà, non è il nuovo Roberto Baggio, non è niente di tutto questo. Saponere è un giocatore di prospettiva che sarà un piacere veder crescere nella speranza che diventi un ottimo giocatore. E come lui, spero vengano inseriti altri giovani per ridare entusiasmo a questo ambiente.
Quando verrà costruita una base di giovani giocatori di talento, affamati di successo acquisti onerosi come quello di Drogba saranno giustificati.

Questo processo sarebbe stato anche più veloce se l'antennista avesse evitato di fare contratti faraonici a gente mediocre o in parabola discendente che poi impossibili da rivendere. Sarebbe stato più veloce se avesse venduto i vari Pirlo, Gattuso e Seedorf prima di perderli a zero utilizzando il ricavato per almeno "provare" a prendere gente degna per sostituirli.

Spero che Niang e Saponara siano veramente i precursori di una nuova politica societaria.


----------



## 2515 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Domani il milan si incontrerà col parma, probabilmente verranno definiti i termini del riscatto della seconda metà del giocatore per giugno.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

A conti fatti l'anno prossimo avremo contemporaneamente in prima squadra questi giocatori.
El Shaarawy
De Sciglio
Niang
Saponara
(Bojan)
Cristante
Petagna

Con possibilità anche per:
Perin
Santon


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> che squallore non poterlo avere da subito.



Più che altro c'è la curiosità di vederlo fin da subito. Ma concordo nel lasciarlo ad Empoli, a finire una stagione che ha cominciato.


----------



## DannySa (11 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Domani il milan si incontrerà col parma, probabilmente verranno definiti i termini del riscatto della seconda metà del giocatore per giugno.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



E Ogbonna anche se avrà già 25 anni ma è maturato tardi come tutti i centrali.


----------



## 2515 (11 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E Ogbonna anche se avrà già 25 anni ma è maturato tardi come tutti i centrali.



Ho messo quelli possibili realisticamente. Ogbonna costa molto e anche se mi piacerebbe è tutt'altro che detto che venga da noi. Sennò avrei inserito pure Ramirez/Destro e Strootman/Nainggolan.

I giocatori che ho citato due post fa, insieme, fanno 176 anni..in 9.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Blu71 (11 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] niente copiancolla da quella immondia


----------



## TC! (12 Gennaio 2013)

*Riccardo Saponara - "Ho sempre sognato di giocare nel Milan!" (Video)*

*Intervista a Riccardo Saponara del 3 febbraio 2012*


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=775]TC![/MENTION], ho unito il tuo topic a quello esistente su Saponara.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (13 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> I giocatori non sono tutti uguali eh! C'è chi esplode a 18 anni, chi a 20, chi a 24 anni.
> Il Milan con la politica dei giovani non prenderà certo tutti fenomeni, su questo non ci piove. Ma se è questa la strada che verrà presa io di sicuro non protesto.
> 
> A me sta sulle palle tutto ciò che è stato fatto in precedenza. Le prese in giro, le figurine, gli Emerson, gli acquistoni fatti solo per assecondare il tifoso e senza un minimo di lungimiranza. Giocatori come Drogba, nella configuarazione attuale, sono da "usa e getta", sono giocatori che fungono da palliativo e che non ti risolvono il problema.
> ...


Pienamente d'accordo... Per il momento l'unico centrato è' El Sharaawy.. Ma ce ne vogliono altri 8 di lui... Speriamo si continui cos¡!


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Gennaio 2013)

*In serata il Milan incontrerà il Parma per decidere il futuro di Riccardo Saponara come riferito da Tommaso Ghirardi a ParmaTV “Mercoledì sera ci incontreremo col Milan per discutere di Saponara. Per la scelta finale sarà decisiva la volontà del giocatore"*


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;100354 ha scritto:


> *In serata il Milan incontrerà il Parma per decidere il futuro di Riccardo Saponara come riferito da Tommaso Ghirardi a ParmaTV “Mercoledì sera ci incontreremo col Milan per discutere di Saponara. Per la scelta finale sarà decisiva la volontà del giocatore"*



Beh, io credo che il giocatore abbia prima di tutto voglia di giocare, chiaro che chi da le garanzie sarà la scelta. Ma questo tipo di garanzia il Milan non può darla a gennaio.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ma scusa, Saponara è nostro e del Parma e gioca a Empoli? Ma scusa, che giochi fino a giugno a Parma, poi da noi..


----------



## Milo (16 Gennaio 2013)

credo che fino a giugno non si muove da empoli


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Il giocatore vuole solo il Milan, chiaramente


----------



## Principe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, io credo che il giocatore abbia prima di tutto voglia di giocare, chiaro che chi da le garanzie sarà la scelta. Ma questo tipo di garanzia il Milan non può darla a gennaio.



Non sussiste il problema il giocatore rimane a Empoli fino a giugno


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non sussiste il problema il giocatore rimane a Empoli fino a giugno



Il mio discorso era riferito a ciò:

*In serata il Milan incontrerà il Parma per decidere il futuro di Riccardo Saponara come riferito da Tommaso Ghirardi a ParmaTV “Mercoledì sera ci incontreremo col Milan per discutere di Saponara. Per la scelta finale sarà decisiva la volontà del giocatore"*


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Gennaio 2013)

Io comunque questo cercherei di portarlo sin da subito da noi.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2013)

*L'incontro tra Parma e Milan per discutere sul futuro di Saponara si terrà Venerdì*. Il giocatore, a meno di clamorose sorprese, resterà all'Empoli fino a fine stagione poi, da Luglio, si aggregherà al Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2013)

L' incontro tra Milan e Parma è stato rinviato a domani. Secondo indiscrezioni riprese da Di Marzio Saponara resterà in comproprietà tra queste due società, ma dopo giugno giocherà nel Milan. Saponara dovrebbe terminare la stagione con l'Empoli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Gennaio 2013)

mo sta a vedere che il milan lo prende subito e lo spaccia per super acquisto di gennaio con zero altre entrare


----------



## MisterBet (16 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;100767 ha scritto:


> mo sta a vedere che il milan lo prende subito e lo spaccia per super acquisto di gennaio con zero altre entrare



Naaa tranquillo, non prenderemo nessuno a gennaio...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Naaa tranquillo, non prenderemo nessuno a gennaio...



io non ho parole veramente, cioè come si fa a non prender NESSUNO, perchè cmq saponara non arriva subito a gennaio e poi cmq con solo saponara non si fa un bel niente.


----------



## DannySa (16 Gennaio 2013)

Non arriva subito, l'Empoli ne ha bisogno per i playoff, noi "non ci mettiamo in mezzo", siamo buoni e generosi anche se visto che pare il mercato sia "chiuso" cercheranno di farlo arrivare già da adesso forse solo per calmare i tifosi.
Acquisti come questo vanno bene, hanno un senso, ma non ce l'hanno più (anzi diventa ridicolo) quando si cerca di coprire un intero mercato in entrata inesistente con il colpetto giovane.


----------



## peppe75 (17 Gennaio 2013)

il parma non cede la sua metà...verrà al milan Saponara, ma appena il milan chiederà la sua metà soprattutto se sfonda...il parma se la farà pagare oro...speriamo almeno un el 92 2!


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> il parma non cede la sua metà...verrà al milan Saponara, ma appena il milan chiederà la sua metà soprattutto se sfonda...il parma se la farà pagare oro...speriamo almeno un el 92 2!



Tra l'altro il Parma un'operazione identica l'ha fatta di recente per Borini, l'ha preso ma di fatto non ci ha mai giocato, la Roma ne ha pagata cara l'altra metà, praticamente soldi con sforzo zero. Ghirardi ci vede lungo in queste cose.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Gennaio 2013)

*UFFICIALE:depositato il contratto di Riccardo Saponara.*


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2013)

Bene. E' un ragazzo giovane ed interessante che sopratutto avrà voglia di lavorare e imporsi.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ah bene,è ufficiale Super Sapo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chissà che questo Ricky non possa regalarci più soddisfazioni di quello che sarebbe tornato


----------



## The P (29 Gennaio 2013)

"Ciao a tutti, sono Riccardo Saponara"

Vedi l'allegato 230


Questo è già un idolo! 

PS: Pics presa da MilanTime


----------



## Butcher (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma dove sarà posizionato visto che dovremmo avere El Sha-Balo-Niang?
A meno che...


----------



## jaws (29 Gennaio 2013)

In panchina, nel calcio servono anche le riserve


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

Saponara-Niang-Balotelli-Elsharaui-Pazzini(Mastur tra3-4anni)

Bisogna cedere boateng antonini abate e prendere ogbonna.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Penso si lavorerà per renderlo mezzala


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma non può giocare nel centrocampo?


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Penso si lavorerà per renderlo mezzala



non scherziamo è un ala


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> non scherziamo è un ala



È esploso da trequartista eh


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

...ma sì, anche portiere!

E' giovane, bravo e basta che giochi!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Lui ha detto di essere trequartista. Con impegno e voglia può giocare da mezz'ala interpretando il ruolo


----------



## Lollo7zar (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sta facendo lo stesso cammino di el al Padova, per fortuna nessuno si e' messo in mente di far fare la mezzala al faraone


----------

